
The cadaver market: Death, where is thy bling? - colinprince
http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21595433-growing-industry-tries-meet-demand-corpses-death-where-thy-bling
======
ergoproxy
"Every man has a Property in his own Person" (John Locke, _Two Treatises on
Government_ ).

As a libertarian, self-ownership is a central principle. Most people don't
have any assets, save their own bodies. People should have the legal right to
sell their bodies for medical school research, pharmaceutical testing, organ
transplantation, safety engineering or anything else.

Selling your own corpse on the spot market doesn't do you any good, so you'd
need to sell your cadaver via a forward contract or a futures contract.
Forwards are highly custom and generally can't be resold. Futures are
standardized contracts; their legalization would make cadavers into
commodities and would lead to the creation of a cadaver futures exchange as
well as cadaver swaps and derivatives.

As a left-libertarian, I don't accept "laissez-faire" as dogma, merely as a
means to the end of perfect competition. Government has a role, not only in
(1) providing courts to settle cadaver forward/futures contract disputes, but
also to (2) police the market to root out fraud and violence, such as the
bodysnatching and murder-for-profit of William Burke and William Hare; and to
(3) bust trusts/cartels among the body-brokerages.

